# 7/15/13 Port St. Joe scallop report



## King Mike

Put the boat in at the presnells marina. I cost 10 dollars to launch, however, they were a huge help as always AND the scallops we found were RIGHT at the marina pretty much (to the east some) The scallops were holding about 1-2 foot around the outside edges of the holes in the grass flats. There were several times in this area I would go down and pick up 3 or 4 at a time. Also, we found several near urchins? Not sure why...?! any know? Anyway, we had a nice easy day, caught a limit of scallops and were home in time to relax, clean them up and cook a nice dinner. I appreciate the help/tips I received from other forum members. Just figured I would pass the info on.


----------



## Fiishergurl

So much fun!! We are trying a different area today just for fun but have gotten a lot in that area this year.

Ginny


----------



## broberts

That is the same area that we worked last week. We also saw several on the sea urchins. We even saw a few sitting on top of sting rays.


----------



## CRC

I think the urchins may be trying to eat those scallops when you find them that close... I could be wrong


----------



## CRC

And it is worth the $10... with the gas $ you save alone


----------



## specktackler57

thanks for the post.going aug 9 -12.


----------



## Safari III

I plan to go next month. Are you staying at the marina as well? Someone told me there was a marina there that rented rooms.


----------



## broberts

We stayed at the mainstay suites. It is only about a 5 minute drive. The kids loved the pool. Good proximity to town, the cape and to Apalachicola if one wanted to venture.


----------



## specktackler57

We are staying at the camp ground on the cape.


----------



## TOBO

2weeks and counting , thanks for the report.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Urchins eat scallops


----------



## Gulf County Tourism

We have been and heard anywhere from Presnell's to Black's Island has been good. If you go out and don't find any right away, move around! You will find your limit, just have to find a "sweet spot" to fill your bucket. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## k mac

what gulf county said!! we jus got back sunday and never went a quarter mile from presnells the whole time. The island jus to the right coming out of presnells(we always call it pelican island)produced pretty good sunday.


----------



## Frenchy

Towing the small there tomorrow, thanks for all the reports, taking a break from offshore fishing, hope the scallops will cooperate !!!


----------



## alwaysinshorts

Wow this sound like such a cool idea. I am from Texas and leaving tomorrow towards your area. I would love to do this. I don't have a place to stay yet, it is going to be my daughter and I going on a road trip. 

Can one of you be specific and telk me where we can go and do this? We don't have a boat so anything close to the shore or a place we can access in that manner would be great. I am even open to a suggestion as to where to stay. Thank Minh. 

If anyone wouldnt mind texting me info that would be great also. 7139271622


----------



## broberts

We stayed at Mainstay Suites, it is just outside of town. Port Inn is right in town. We enjoyed the Mainstay. Being our first time scalloping, we did a charter out of Presnell's (we had Cap't Shane Johnson). It was $150 for the first 2 hours and then $75 for each additional hour. I was glad that we went the charter route as we had never been before. If you don't do a charter, make sure to have your fishing license as it is required. A lot of people talk about Sea Horse, over by The Dock in town. Hope this helps.


----------



## bite me fishing team

my brother and sister in law went last weekend,they had a blast.. got their limit in a few hours.they said they havent seen this many in years..


----------



## Pourman1

First , DO be sure to have a Fishing License  ... this is THE easiest way : Get a Mask & Snorkel , some Water shoes , an Inner Tube for your Cooler and drive just past Presnell's ... on the right ( Bayside ) you will see Cars parked along the Road just before the Buffer Preserve ... you can wade ALL the way out to one of the small Islands there , and you will know you are IN the right place if you see the larger Island out IN the Bay there ( Black's Island ) ... the water is Reddish / Brown from the Tannins once you get IN , but will quickly turn Gin-clear as you get out into the Scalloping areas  ... anywhere form about waist to chest deep you will find them , once you find one , it will become easier to spot them with a Mask , or you can "shuffle" your feet to find them in the sand bottom , there are almost no Urchins or Razor Clams in this part of the Bay , was "Kid" and "Newbie" friendly :yes: ... go DO it , definitely an experience not many others get to see / do


----------



## ltmguy

*Triple threat????*

How is the Triple Threat this year?
1. Mosquitos
2. No-Seums
3. Yellow Flies
???

irate:


----------



## Fiishergurl

We tent camped at the state park from 7/3 to 7/18 and there were not any no seeums, very few mosquitos but we did use bug spray at twilight and hardly any yellow flies. That may have changed by now with the steady rain and standing water during july.

Ginny


----------

